# Sunday River - 1/13 dawn cord



## rocojerry (Jan 14, 2012)

does this TR need words?


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2012)

No, no it doesn't!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2012)

Amazing great picture


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks very Wintery, awesome. A picture's worth a thousand words.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 14, 2012)

Saweeet


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

Rocojerry delivers!

I thought you snowboarded?


----------



## MadPadraic (Jan 14, 2012)

Did they groom away all the powder?


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 15, 2012)

I just went for a morning hike-skin up an easy groomer, Dreammaker--

Didn't have a chance to see if the groomer hit everything -- but I would guess most mid-trails leaving sides untouched was the rule.

After the AM warmup, I headed over to Saddleback.... and traded the ski's in for board.


----------



## MadPadraic (Jan 15, 2012)

rocojerry said:


> I just went for a morning hike-skin up an easy groomer, Dreammaker--
> 
> Didn't have a chance to see if the groomer hit everything -- but I would guess most mid-trails leaving sides untouched was the rule.
> 
> After the AM warmup, I headed over to Saddleback.... and traded the ski's in for board.



Absolutely awesome.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice AM pics rj


----------



## bram (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice fish Jerry! Looks like you were totally swaffelen!


----------

